# Android Market Update



## jmcotto01 (Aug 27, 2011)

Android Market v.3.3.11 - Download via http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/01/download-android-market-3-3-11-adds-new-settings-default-auto-update-update-over-wi-fi-only-shortcuts-and-more/. Not to good with links, but I thought I share this.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------

